# Spangle.... & am i crazy part 2....



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well i was just thinking this morning... the only whiteface cinnamon i dont have is a spangle or spangle pied....
and wouldnt you know it....
today i ran into one....
i AM mental.... i have it on hold....
i also have a normal grey whiteface male on hold, who has been in the pet shop for about 2-4 years 
i have looked at him so many times, and thought ... i love that bird....
but he is a HORRIFIC biter, and is not tame in the slightest.....
somehow i dont think the spangle will be tame either.....
so i guess i am thinking of getting there 2 'terrors' and hopefully turning them in to decent law abiding avian citizens...!

oh my god... am starting to be kinda scared at how many babies i will end up with....
hopefully this new 2 will keep my hands full (and bitten) for a whyle at least...

i will dna the w/f cinnamon spangle too(i think it is also pied)...
on the plus side... this cinnamon is definitely unrelated to the 4 i have already!
omg it is an unbelievably pretty bird!...
will go to the shop again tomorrow and this time i wont forget the camera! 
i will need a bigger house soon...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: So that's going to be...how many tiels?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

2 more tiels makes 6....
and 20 birds all up...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: And i thought i had multiple-bird-syndrome.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a whole lotta birds. I guess you really want to have them out in the aviary and breeding..will you be keeping all the babies too?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol i know... but i think only the budgies will be sent out to the aviary to breed....
unless i cant get these 2 new babys (not that the grey is even young ) to be model citizens!
then him and his girlfriend (i have always wanted a grey w/f pearl  but we will see... ) can have an aviary of their own... or share a giant one with the budgies...

i doubt i will keep babies... i might sell them... or more likely... just find homes with friends...
some babies i will have to keep... to continue a breeding line...


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> the only whiteface cinnamon i dont have is a spangle or spangle pied....
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of what these look like?? I would love to see one!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> DeBree420 said:
> 
> 
> > the only whiteface cinnamon i dont have is a spangle or spangle pied....
> ...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

and I thought I was crazy for wanting 4...lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I have my hands full with one hehe. Congrats, and yet another cinnamon!!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

AW! I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would love to see photo's aswell. If you get more birds, I think there will become that many, you will have lost count LOL!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow that is a lot of birds  Spike is a hand full and is enough for me  How many of your tiels are related?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well there is Cinnamaroll...
and the three cinnamons i just got...(these three birds might be related... i dont know for sure, but because of that they wil never be bred together!)
then there is the cinnamon spangle and whiteface grey

so if the spangle is a female.. all i need is for the 3 babys dna to come back 2 boys an a girl, and i will have 3 pairs set up already!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok guys... here is a spangle cinnamon....
this bird is a normal yellow base... and has awesome spangle!

























i love it... but i dislike yellow so i wont buy it... plus my addiction is for WHITEFACE cinnamons 

ok so here is the whiteface cinnamon spangle i am getting.... this bird is also a pied...









and here s/he is with the grey whiteface male i have given in to getting after 3 years of seeing the poor little bugger at the pet shop....









enjoy... i know i did!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, i so would've gotten the yellow based spangle, how gorgeous!!!  The two you're getting are beautiful too, but that first one is a real stand out.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

its a beautiful bird hey!...
it truly shows the 'spangle' pattern in all its glory!
i considered getting that bird.... but that would open my house to all other yellow based mutations, and i would end up with like 500 birds or something ridiculous...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: I guess you're right. I have never seen spangle tiels before, are they a lot dearer than the other mutations at the pet shop?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

supposed to be.... but i know just the way to whine at the pet shop owner!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

even more jealous just to let you know!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're beautiful! I love the wf grey male and the yellow spangle esspecially!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol....
i wish i knew someone worthy enough to tell to buy the yellow based spangle... its so awesome!
but all the worthy people already have tiels(and dont want more)... or live too far away 

i think i have 'Pokemon' syndrome....
*gotta catch em all...*
lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow gorgeous tiels, I love the wf male


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i love him too... but he bites straight through gardening gloves


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

oh my


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i think ill have my work cut out for me with this guy....
probably a good thing though.... will prevent me from getting any more...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

our tiels we got a few months ago from that so called "rescue' are getting much more tame, they won't step up but they don't bite every single time we put our hands near them, the one we call goldie ( i'm still unsure of her mutation other then she's pearl LOL) is now even preening my hair when i bend over to change thier food and water , Bart the normal grey still pecks us but it doesn't hurt he just wants us to know he's the boss but we know better LOL, they're still skittish but they've came such a long way, I was amazed how well they've done, Lucy the lutino isn't BALD NO MORE! i got her confused with Lily(my other lutino) the other day, i felt bad but at the same time i was glad because she was pecked beyond what any bird should be and now shes got all her feathers back.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow those are beautiful birds  I really like the yellow spangle, I have never seen a tiel like that before. I read in my cockatiel magazine that Cinnamon males will get a yellow face and some females will get some yellow in their faces more then their normal grey counter parts. They have plum eyes at birth that will darken with age. Has anyone else heard this before. It is in the Cockatiel popular bird series magazine from the editors of bird talk magazine.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol yeah hopefully there is a chance for this normal whiteface...
he has been in the pet shop for at least 3 years(that i know of) and for the last 2 years i have been looking at him, thinking... gee i love you... one day i will get a normal whiteface male like him!...
a few times i thought... i will just see how tame he is... and one day got him out of the tiny cage he has lived in for the past 3 years, he bit me straight through the gardening gloves... it bled!....
i put him back thinking... do i have the time for this bird...?
that was when i wasnt a member of this forum, and was under the impression that you couldnt tame a bird so neglected unless you had a big aviary...(now that i think back...dunno why i thought that really...) 
the more i heard all the 'success' stories of people on the forum... i thought... sure this bird will take a lot of time, effort and love... but i felt like i owed it to the poor guy!
i get them tomorrow... and neither will be let out to the birdroom until they are loving happy children!
i went to the shop today and cut their wings myself(so it isnt a dogey job) so i dont have to add a training clip to the list of stressful things happening in the new house!...
i clopped all the primaries and when i was doing it... the girl looked at me all shocked and said...'but if you clip both sides they can sometimes get their balance back!'... *sigh* i explained if you only clip one side, they will learn that one side drags and they end up overcompensating, causing strain on the flight muscles, and can end in a permantly damaged or 'dropped' wing... i have heard worse case scenarios where an older bird was clipped for the fist time ever, and they only clipped one wing... well after 3 months the poor little thing died of heart failure due to the strain being put on it by the flight muscle...
...'but they can still fly!'....
yes but not very far...just because they flutter to the ground a couple of metres away from you in a straight line and navigate some objects, dosent mean they can 'fly'...
at least its better than flying at top speed sideways into a wall

unsure how i am going to manage with the birds all in my room...
vet has done all the testing on my babies, so i can put the last one out in the birdroom if i want to....
but i am unsure how i am going to manage a quiet, no birds around training area...
i suppose i could try to get him to use the harness, and do training outside... but that is simply putting the cart before the horse.... i guess i will have to move the remaining baby to the birdroom, and do the training in my room, but let the other 'wild' bird have a cage in the living room for interaction with humans....
i guess i will have to vet check these 2 new tiels too....(cant put them in the living room otherwise....
oh gee i have spent soooooo much monies on vet checks and birds in the last month.... i actually went an applied for a loan today to get this aviary thing happening as soon as possible!... then the tiels can have the budgie cage an the budgies can have the aviary... except for Minnion, getting more cinnamon tiels has just convinced her that she is one of them... not a stupid budgie... i have has to get her out of Tak and Comets cage every night this week!... usually the birds all go to bed in the right cages at a certain time of night(just after dark usually)... then i come in and close the cages up so rats cant get them while they sleep....
Cinnamaroll is the only one who likes to stay up late, and will chuck a tantrum if you put her to bed when we have guests visiting!...
anywhooo sorry for the mega rant....


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Wow those are beautiful birds  I really like the yellow spangle, I have never seen a tiel like that before. I read in my cockatiel magazine that Cinnamon males will get a yellow face and some females will get some yellow in their faces more then their normal grey counter parts. They have plum eyes at birth that will darken with age. Has anyone else heard this before. It is in the Cockatiel popular bird series magazine from the editors of bird talk magazine.


yes cinnamons do get a 'plum' eye when young.... it looks like a darker version of a lutino red eye, but this darkens with age.... Cinnamaroll is almost a year and her eyes now are a sweet grey with normal black irises...
but the babies i have, their irises look plum!

the cinnamons dont get more yellow on their face, the cinnamon, as opposed to grey is not as effective in covering up the yellow faces...
for example if you got paint and painted a yellow dot on the page, then took light brown, and painted over the yellow, chances are, you will still see some yellow showing through...
with a black or dark grey, you chances of seeing the under colour is less likely...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh ok, I just read that males will get a yellow mask/face. But I guess how you explained it you won't really see it.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Oh ok, I just read that males will get a yellow mask/face. But I guess how you explained it you won't really see it.


the body cover colour (grey,silver,cinnamon,fallow and platinum...not the base colour yellow or white)will always fade on the face of a male tiel with the one exception of a pied tiel!

thats why the female normal tiel has a grey cover on her yellow face, but the male simply has a bright yellow face...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnion the tiel  that is too sweet


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Aww... your two new tiels are absolutely beautiful!

The white face looks a bit like my Ollie, especially in the face, and the other is just stunning!

Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah im not sure about names really....
i was thinking maybe Tenshi (Angel) for the spangle....?
but thats just a random thought....


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

That's really pretty!

I would have long run out of names by the time I had as many birds as you!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol yeah i used to have names for all my fish too.... but i gave up after about 150 fish...(some had collective names like my school of rummynose tetras were called the "alcho's")...
but yeah i think i will have to let my future partner name my kids cos ill be all out of names by then  ...
i cant wait for tomorrow...
so excited so excited....
a SPANGLE... i thought it would only be a dream for at least another 5 years... i never thought i would find a spangle so soon.... and a whiteface cinnamon one at that!
i am going to hold off for at least another year or so before i get any more tiels after this!
i think i have well filled(and overflowed) my monthly quota for birds! 
after this i will only buy bird accessories!

and if anyone hears me have the notion of anything otherwise... i want to be firmly discouraged!.... please...

i never want to turn into the kind of person who gets more little beings than they can care for properly!... and i know you guys can all help keep me grounded enough to do so!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

will do  You are going to need some bird accessories anyway


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol... i have bird accessories coming out my ears 
and i am sure i will get many many more...


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I am adoring all of your cinnamons and that WF grey male!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

omg omg omg....
i went and got them....
and you would never guess what i came home to....
the DNA kits have ARRIVED!!!!!
im so excited ... it couldnt have happened any better....
so i have done my friends 2 tiels, and then i will do my 4 in the morning.... and send them off express post!.....
i am so excited....
there isnt even a word that exists to describe how excited i am!!!
omg omg omg...
they are so awesome!
i am letting them settle in, and i will start the 'acceptance training' in the morning...
and my loan came through for the aviary....
so now i have to hunt around for the best prices....
i am soooooooooooooooo jittery.... i cant wait....
i dont think i will be able to sleap till the results come back!!!!

will have to change my sig again for the final time..... at least for another year or so....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How long do they say it takes?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

it takes them 2 days to do it once they get the kits back...
so if i do it, express/same day post... i could know in like 3-4 days!
but i think it MAY take up to 6-7 days...
i guess im trying not to get to excited about it being really soon, cos if something happens to delay it i will be too upset...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How exciting! I'm still waiting for mine.**huff**


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so exciting!!  I can't wait to find out what gender yours are.


----------

